# Guess the enneatype with microexpressions



## MwiHero (Nov 1, 2015)

I know them, i just want to see your opinion


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

MwiHero said:


> I know them, i just want to see your opinion


Captain Subtext:
Giosue here is trying to say;
I wont consider changing my opinion if you have something else to say, im just here to see if i can go ahead and poke you in the eye with my self assessed superiority in understanding human expressions.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

Tzara said:


> Captain Subtext:
> Giosue here is trying to say;
> I wont consider changing my opinion if you have something else to say, im just here to see if i can go ahead and poke you in the eye with my self assessed superiority in understanding human expressions.


More like: I already know these people and their types but it'd be cool to see if other people can guess them based solely on facial expression.

I didn't read any self-assessed superiority in his post. Not sure why you did.


----------



## MwiHero (Nov 1, 2015)

Tzara said:


> Captain Subtext:
> Giosue here is trying to say;
> I wont consider changing my opinion if you have something else to say, im just here to see if i can go ahead and poke you in the eye with my self assessed superiority in understanding human expressions.


It's because I know most of this site user can guess tritype just watching facial expressions. I just want to see how is it accurate. Just to decide if I should spend money to learn it.


----------



## MwiHero (Nov 1, 2015)

C'mon I konw you people can do it!!!


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

MwiHero said:


> It's because I know most of this site user can guess tritype just watching facial expressions.


Most of this site cant even guess their own types. :laughing:


----------



## MwiHero (Nov 1, 2015)

Tzara said:


> Most of this site cant even guess their own types. :laughing:


personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/112226-guess-type-picture-above-you.html


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

MwiHero said:


> personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/112226-guess-type-picture-above-you.html


Okay, before anything: You can click on the above person to check their type, so even if they were correct that data is completely unreliable.
Secondly, and more importantly, given that the first statement is true, they still failed to type each other correctly. :dry:


----------



## MwiHero (Nov 1, 2015)

Tzara said:


> Okay, before anything: You can click on the above person to check their type


YOU DON'T SAY??

If they someone wanted to cheat there was no reason to join the thread 'cause there was no competition.
I don't think nobody answered correctly. Most of the picture was not rapresent their own faces.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

MwiHero said:


> If they someone wanted to cheat there was no reason to join the thread 'cause there was no competition.


Because humans are completely rational beings who never do things without proper reasoning. Yeah. True. :dry:


----------



## amongfirstslugs (Jun 23, 2012)

6w7 for the guy and 9w? for the girl? I dunno?


----------



## lauraernst (Dec 7, 2015)

I find this post interesting but I am totally incapable to do that ... I don't really understand how people do it.

I have a very strong intuition and I am often right, but I need to see the person and talk a bit with her. Moreover, I can have a feeling, most of the cases a true feeling about what a person "is", but it's just a feeling. I can sometimes translate it with words (and I often play this game with people I don't know when I go out), but I don't know how to translate it in enneatype. 
I'd like to, but I think it is a really long journey and you have to master the enneagram very well. 
So doing that with just a picture... Wow ! I guess it is absolutely possible but I am impressed


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't know her type, but she's pretty.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't tell. I do like the idea that type could be determined by microexpressions though. It's something I was considering years ago, I just haven't gotten around to an in depth analysis of more than a few people.

You just need a video rather than a picture, to examine their many microexpressions rather than one split second in time. We need a fuller idea of their patterns to do this.


----------

